# warmwater fly fishing!



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

caught some some small fish today right against the rocks but i wasn't fly fishin  . but I wanna catch the bluegills and bass on my fly rod I read small poppers r good and wooly buggers. also terrestrials. just wondered what u guys think will work when they r jumping like this? prolly anything with rubber legs huh? i got these small bluegill bee pattern poppers that have some fishing line glued to them like a weed guard? will bluegill be able to get a good bite on that or should i cut that off? I also have brown and black wooly buggers but its rocky and deep and didn't want to get a snag and lose fly line or whatever so i wanna float it. plus i wanna see my fish jump and grab it out of the water. to me thats funner than the crappy sit your bobber a foot away from the shore crap. i felt like a lil kid. I want to catch them with skill plus get some practice with my fly rod so i kno what to do if i catch a bigger fish. I got I got a grasshopper, a cricket, a hi vis beetle, a damselfly ,2 bee pattern poppers, a white popper with yellow/black tail, a white/grey clouser and a ant with red back. also have nymphs what would be the best to try. i don't know what was jumping but some were small and some were huge? prolly bluegills, crappie, bass and steelies or carp?


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Sponge spiders work well, although my 2 favorites are a red butt ant & a black beetle. Beetles with a peacock herl underbody are deadly! It's that iridescent nature of the herl that just slays 'em. Very little, and often no movement works for me. Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx! i got both. i just noticed under the hi vis. beetle its irridecent. i will try that tommorow! it just rained a lil will that matter? it wasn't too hard of a rain.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

A little rain shouldn't hurt. BTW, where are you located in Ohio? I'm in Canton.
When you cast that beetle, just let it sit for a couple minutes...I seldom move mine...the gills tend to move under it, eyeball it, & WHAM!
Mike


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx i will let ya kno if i catch anything. if we even still go today. I live in lorain and we go to the vermilion river to fish. hope i catch something on the fly rod! it would be awesome!


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Mikee
I am glad you finally saw the light on the herl  Keep up the good work!
Brad


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i suk i guess. I didn't catch nothing on the fly rod. i used a beetle and grasshopper. my buddy used a worm and didn't catch nothing either so i didn't feel to bad. later in the day we used bobbers and worms and my buddy caught a 3 or 4 pound cat and i caught 2 bluegills right before dark. always next time i guess!


----------



## zac (Aug 1, 2006)

got a ton of gills on a prince today

try that


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i will have to grab some up! did u use strike indicators? did u drift it or what. just want to prove to my cousins u can catch stuff on a fly. i think they doubt me or something


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Prince nymphs are good. If you notice, almost anything that has some iridescence to it is good. Also, a little red in a fly, for some reason (blood or gills maybe?) tends to turn them on.
Mike


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

"I also have brown and black wooly buggers but its rocky and deep and didn't want to get a snag and lose fly line or whatever so i wanna float it. plus i wanna see my fish jump and grab it out of the water. to me thats funner"

Ok, I am a pretty middling caster and not a real technical fly fisherman by any means but I would suggest for Gills...Start where you think they may be with a Royal Wulff or any hacklie (is that a word?) type dry fly, go size 10-14...if they rise up and smack 'em, you have found them. Fish the surface dries until they quit rising or all your start attracting are the runts...rest the pool for a bit then go in close to any structure with a Hares or Prince nymph, try for again sizes 10-14, throw 'em on a floating line and let them sink slowly and just add a touch of action to them...they kind of flutter in the water, this should bring the bigger Gills to hand.

From there I'll throw some size 8-10 wooly buggers or lil' Buggers, strip 'em slow ...this should attract the biggest Gills in the area as well as any Bass that are active in the area.

You have to get over the fear of getting snagged, it will happen. The patterns above are easy to tie and you'll save a fortune if you learn how.

Also, in the last couple of days, the Biggest Gills are tight to the shore...real tight...I suppose these are the ones getting ready to participate in the spawn while runts are out further.

I primarily fish for Blue Gill and have for over 20 years and have found a fly rod outfishes any other method I know...probably bagged a 100 or so as well 12 or so rock bass and 15 or so lm bass in about 4 hours today.

I wade one dirction up the bank with the dry and make the return wade with the wets...works like a charm.

I think the main advantage of flying for Gills is the ability to throw the smaller dries...poppers, they have seen and a small dry fly will draw many more strikes...cast 'em right under an over hanging tree, tight to shore and get ready.

Use Gink on your fly and leader as well.


----------



## mazer (Oct 29, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> thnx i will let ya kno if i catch anything. if we even still go today. I live in lorain and we go to the vermilion river to fish. hope i catch something on the fly rod! it would be awesome!


I am in Elyria, but used to live in Vermilion. I still go there to fish. Just started fly fishing seriously last year, but haven´t had a chance to go out much this year.

If you ever want to share the river, let me know. That will also give me an excuse to tie more flies. Lord knows I need the practice


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

hey guys just put in a order for some prince nymphs and royal wulffs also grabbed some fly line cleaner, a leader straightner, and some tippet! also already on its way is some nippers, forceps, 2 march brown dry flies, 2 foam bees, a bottle of loon aquel floatant, 4 yellow foam strike indicators and 2 of daves hoppers!!! that should just about do me for the summer not counting what i got already! now if i can just catch one fish with this stuff it will all be worth it!!! lol. not too bad tho .i got all this for 35 or so bux way better than paying $1.75 for one fly at the stores around here i rather pay 45 to 60 cents a piece.


----------

